# DeWalt dust extractor



## ProbeGT (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone used this vacuum?

My chineese vac that came with my sander will probably die in a few jobs and it was loosing succion a lot so I decided to buy a new vac.

My 1st choice was to go on a festool but the CT-36 seems to have a proprietary 110V plug to use with their cords. And they seems to use proprietary connectors too. So I searched for another vac with self clean filter and found the DeWalt (only available in the US). Bought it, I'll get back with feedback once i'll have tried it.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

ProbeGT said:


> Anyone used this vacuum?
> 
> My chineese vac that came with my sander will probably die in a few jobs and it was loosing succion a lot so I decided to buy a new vac.
> 
> My 1st choice was to go on a festool but the CT-36 seems to have a proprietary 110V plug to use with their cords. And they seems to use proprietary connectors too. So I searched for another vac with self clean filter and found the DeWalt (only available in the US). Bought it, I'll get back with feedback once i'll have tried it.


 I got sick of spending way too much cash on vacuums. Went and got one of these on sale for $119.00. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00913412000P?prdNo=1 Great investment, light weight with great suction. Filters clog to fast so i have been using the drywall bags with minimal dust. Works great also when on on manlift or staging. I also bought some lightweight (Verythin) extension cords which make it a breeze to use. I have tried them all but only get a few seasons out of them. Drywall dust and vacs just arent made for each other .


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

It is quieter than regular wet dry vacuums and allows an attenuated plug on board for small tools. It works well and has an appropriate capacity bag.


----------

